
Letter of Advice to Queen Victoria (1839) - guycreate
https://cyber.harvard.edu/ChinaDragon/lin_xexu.html
======
guycreate
This letter shows a frank and direct understanding of the opium epidemic in
China prior to the wars that essentially wiped out millennia of national
prosperity and relative economic superiority. Advanced Persistent Threats in
cyber security sponsored by nation governments are considered one form of
multi-generational retribution. Would we write a similar letter today
regarding fentanyl?

